# New to Fantasy, interested in starting Lizardmen



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, some of my friends from the LGC are starting Fantasy and I was wanting to get a feel for the game before jumping in. I'm looking for a more CC oriented army as a change from my Tau and was looking to start Lizardmen. From what I gather, they are both good at CC and have some great magic. I'd like to incorporate some cavalry for some quick flanking or reaction.

Thanks for your help and check out Ishmael's thread on his dwarf army.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I dont know what I can tell you! It seems like you know what you want already! Perhaps you should check out some Lizardmen armies in the armylists section, and maybe some tactics articles.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

For CC you have made a great choice, is there anything in particular you were wanting help with?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I was wondering if I had the correct perceptions of Lizardmen, if there was anything I needed to keep in mind while playing, so on and so forth.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Lizards are a great first army in my opinion. They have plenty of play styles available, you can pretty much play them as you want to and with a reasonable list they will do well enough. I'd say combat is one of their strengths certainly, if you look at Saurus are fantastic for their points and you have plenty of combat nasties like Carnosaurs and Stegadons to add to the mix.

What sort of questions would you like answered, or are you looking for general tactical advice?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

General tactical advice would be greatly appreciated, especially in any pitfalls of the Lizardmen. Any advice for a new player looking to build an army, for instance what roles are generally needed in a balanced army or what armies can really be a threat to Lizardmen for what reasons.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Well with a balanced Lizardmen list I dont see any armies That could do better than any other. Lizardmen are probably the most balanced army, They can well in any role you want for them really.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Base your army around Saurus blocks with spears. Rock hard army, fairly mobile, great options. Build a heavy hitting block, either cold one riders or any variety of Stegadon model. Do NOT put stegadon's in combat unsupported. Skinks are essential as screening and skirmishing troops. If less than 2500 points, do not take a Slann, they are more expensive than they get back in smaller games.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with Creon, the first unit you should buil is a solid block of Saurus warriors with shields and spears. the second is a good screen of skinks. I love Lizards in that they are one of the few armies where the entire battalion box is great for starting a new army. Unlike so many other races I doubt you will ever leave even a single model from your first batallion behind as your forces march to war. Temple guard are some sweet looking models and give that little bit of extra punch when you need to get through some particularly tough armor. Cold One Cavalry is awesome to behold, a little lighter on the smarts side then I like but you should only ever fail one stupidity check every 3-4 games anyway so you should be good. If having a problem keep them near your general. 
For "HQ" get a Saurus Scar Vet. Skink magic is horrid (IMO), you are much better served with the CC prowess of a Scar Vet. 
The battalion will cover the Core "troops" choices that you are required to bring and your scar vet will giv you a leader the next thing to look into is a line breaker. You need look no further than the Stegodon, the new kit gives the option for all three stegs listed in the army book including the engine of the gods. If you are working within a tight budget there is a skink priest in the steg kit you could use for your general. Causing terror your Steg will be able to crush most enemy units through fear alone. As mentioned before however, never leave it unsupported. Instead use it on the flanks of your army, bring it in for a flank charge on an enemy unit or set up another unit to flank an enemy charged by the steg, just what ever you do don't let the enemy rank bonus put your monster to flight.
Next I would pick up another battalion, more cav never hurt, you will be able to flesh out your Temple Guard and pick up an extra unit each of saurus and skinks. Use the army through several games to see what you like then try to go that direction, more than anything else have fun with it.


----------

